# alpha watches.. thoughts and opinions



## BenSainz (Apr 27, 2016)

Evening all

I was watching some watch channels on youtube today when a video popped up in my suggestions bar, it was for a review of the alpha "Paul Newman" Chronograph, so I thought I'd give it a watch. As I was watching the video, the watch became more and more appealing an when the reviewer said that the price was around the £120 mark I was shocked! I know that it is a Chinese "homage" watch but for a mechanical chronograph movement, of which the guy reviewing the watch spoke quite highly of, I thought that was an unbelievable price considering the watch it is mimicking costs over £100k. Has anyone owned an alpha watch? If so, what's your review and if you haven't owned one what's your opinion on the brand/watches?

Cheers


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

Many members here will maybe try and argue it is an homage, bevause the logo and brand name is different. But so far as I see it, all alpha do is make fakes in all but name. I don't care if it has the exact same movement as the original, a rip-off is a rip-off.


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

Don't know the brand. Cheap for an auto chrono. You takes yer chance with Chinese, some good, some indifferent, some bad.

Is it a Chinese or Japanese movement? :yes:


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

RWP said:


> Don't know the brand. Cheap for an auto chrono. You takes yer chance with Chinese, some good, some indifferent, some bad.
> 
> Is it a Chinese or Japanese movement? :yes:


 It's the kind of brand who will clone a moon watch and stick alpha on the dial  Steinheart on steroids, just without the quality


----------



## BenSainz (Apr 27, 2016)

hughlle said:


> Many members here will maybe try and argue it is an homage, bevause the logo and brand name is different. But so far as I see it, all alpha do is make fakes in all but name. I don't care if it has the exact same movement as the original, a rip-off is a rip-off.


 I do agree with you, but I think it is an attractive looking watch considering the it's one of the only watches out there that gives you the Paul Newman Daytona look without having to take out another mortgage! But then again I haven't really researched any similar styles...



RWP said:


> Don't know the brand. Cheap for an auto chrono. You takes yet chance with Chinese, some good, some indifferent, some bad.
> 
> Is it a Chinese or Japanese movement? :yes:


 It's a Chinese Seagull movement I believe.


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

BenSainz said:


> I do agree with you, but I think it is an attractive looking watch considering the it's one of the only watches out there that gives you the Paul Newman Daytona look without having to take out another mortgage! But then again I haven't really researched any similar styles...
> 
> It's a Chinese Seagull movement I believe.


 I've not looked at the watch in question, I just don't have much love for Alpha as a company though and I imagine it is strikingly reminiscent of the original?

It's a funny subject though, fakes get shot on sight, not an ounce of love for them, but put a different name on the dial and suddenly it's an entirely different perspective. It seems everyone has their own interpretation of what an homage is. Personally though, If I can't afford the PN version, then I'll have to buy something else. Other than the original manufacturer, I'm just cheating myself  but as I say, everyone is different and gets to do as they wish, so don't think this is me telling you off or telling you not to  if you like the watch, then who am I or anyone else to tell you off or judge you for buying it. People can buy whatever they like, that's their business  I must admit, while i'm not partial to any near-identical homages etc, I'm more about looks than brand and logos. No different than if someone looks good in a suit, it doesn't matter a damn if it is moss bro's or saville row. as I say, it's a funny old subject


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

BenSainz said:


> I do agree with you, but I think it is an attractive looking watch considering the it's one of the only watches out there that gives you the Paul Newman Daytona look without having to take out another mortgage! But then again I haven't really researched any similar styles...
> 
> It's a Chinese Seagull movement I believe.


 Some not bad so I am told :thumbsup:


----------



## Padders (Oct 21, 2008)

I had one, one of the LV Sub lookalikes. It was OK but the bracelet was cheap and rattly and it didn't keep great time. I flipped it, rather disillusioned after a few months and never looked back. A fake is a fake is a fake, no matter how good value it may be perceived and I don't think an Alpha for £120 is particularly good value. They are a cut above Parnis certainly since they have some pretence of quality control but it is a shame they have no design imagination whatsoever.


----------



## BenSainz (Apr 27, 2016)

hughlle said:


> I've not looked at the watch in question, I just don't have much love for Alpha as a company though and I imagine it is strikingly reminiscent of the original?
> 
> It's a funny subject though, fakes get shot on sight, not an ounce of love for them, but put a different name on the dial and suddenly it's an entirely different perspective. It seems everyone has their own interpretation of what an homage is. Personally though, If I can't afford the PN version, then I'll have to buy something else. Other than the original manufacturer, I'm just cheating myself  but as I say, everyone is different and gets to do as they wish, so don't think this is me telling you off or telling you not to  if you like the watch, then who am I or anyone else to tell you off or judge you for buying it. People can buy whatever they like, that's their business  I must admit, while i'm not partial to any near-identical homages etc, I'm more about looks than brand and logos. No different than if someone looks good in a suit, it doesn't matter a damn if it is moss bro's or saville row. as I say, it's a funny old subject












This is the watch in question, you're right in what you're saying about the view on fakes, I think the line between a "homage" watch and a fake watch is a fine one. I know that some people will say that a fake is a fake because they replicate a watch and use the same brand name as the original, but there are some homage watches that replicate everything down to the measurements and fine details, but just apply a different brand logo. Although some homage brands such as Steinhart (I know they aren't one of your, lets say, "preferred" watch brands :laugh: ) that do offer a watch that allows people who either can't afford or don't want to invest in a rolex submariner, which uses a good movement and is made of similar materials (although not of the same quality or craftsmanship) of the more prestigious sub. It's a good debate subject :thumbsup:



Padders said:


> I had one, one of the LV Sub lookalikes. It was OK but the bracelet was cheap and rattly and it didn't keep great time. I flipped it, rather disillusioned after a few months and never looked back. A fake is a fake is a fake, no matter how good value it may be perceived and I don't think an Alpha for £120 is particularly good value. They are a cut above Parnis certainly since they have some pretence of quality control but it is a shame they have no design imagination whatsoever.


 Thanks Padders, I'll probably stay away from them then, unless one comes up that is well below RRP.


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

BenSainz said:


> This is the watch in question, you're right in what you're saying about the view on fakes, I think the line between a "homage" watch and a fake watch is a fine one. I know that some people will say that a fake is a fake because they replicate a watch and use the same brand name as the original, but there are some homage watches that replicate everything down to the measurements and fine details, but just apply a different brand logo. Although some homage brands such as Steinhart (I know they aren't one of your, lets say, "preferred" watch brands :laugh: ) that do offer a watch that allows people who either can't afford or don't want to invest in a rolex submariner, which uses a good movement and is made of similar materials (although not of the same quality or craftsmanship) of the more prestigious sub. It's a good debate subject :thumbsup:


 You sound familiar for some reason. But I fully agree, it's all one big fun area of grey. The closest I've been is Chris Ward trident pro, with the same wavey style dial as the omega SMP, it irks me some. I personally have no issue with people buying fake, or replica, or whatever watches. Everyone has 101 justifications for and against, each one valid to the individual based on their perspective. I won't endorse Alpha (or Steinhart ) but I have absolutely no issue with someone who buys one.


----------



## deano1956 (Jan 27, 2016)

well here is mine and I looks like I am the odd one out , I wear it and for what it cost its a good value for money watch IMHO , the dam thing sits in a auto winder box next to my speedy and I hate to say this it keeps time every bit as good!, I bought it on the same basis I have bought all my watches because I liked it with the white dial, for no other reason and under no illusion. they do divide opinion ! :yes:

deano


----------



## Littlelegs (Dec 4, 2011)

My mate has one and I've got to say it's pretty good. He wanted a link taking out and it turned out to be a screwed link not a pin. The bracelet and case were pretty well made all in all and it keeps great time. Sure it's a Rolex sub design but for me it's not pretending to be anything else but that - a watch based on a classic design. He paid about £70 delivered - for an auto, with date & on a bracelet with screwed links. I've got to say it's pretty good value if you accept what it is. I guess as regards quality you pays your money and takes your chance. His seems fine and based on his experience I'd have one. Mind you I base my watch buying on the theory that if I like it and it's within my budget I'll buy it.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Littlelegs said:


> Mind you I base my watch buying on the theory that if I like it and it's within my budget I'll buy it.


 Sounds right to me. 

I have three Alphas and they are what they are, visually similar to certain watches, at a quality that matches the price.

Sounds a lot like Rotary, Sekonda, and other budget (and not so budget) watches to me. :biggrin:

Watch makers have always copied successful designs, without exception. :wink:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Alpha watches upset some people but I don`t mind them, I`d like a Rolex LV but not enough to pay the asking price, which is why I got the Alpha* copy to go with my Sub.

*ALPHA, cal.ST-16, 21 Jewels & ROLEX SUBMARINER 14060 cal. 3000 27 jewels, 1997*

*







*

it`s not bad for the money I paid & I`m happy with it. :biggrin:

Each to their own as they say :thumbsup:

*One day I might just splash out on the Steinhart version artytime:


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Alpha watches upset some people but I don`t mind them, I`d like a Rolex LV but not enough to pay the asking price, which is why I got the Alpha* copy to go with my Sub.
> 
> *ALPHA, cal.ST-16, 21 Jewels & ROLEX SUBMARINER 14060 cal. 3000 27 jewels, 1997*
> 
> ...


 The dial furniture, bezel and hands are not exact copies, it seems? As is the crown. Just very similar then.

Not that most people care, or do they? :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Alpha watches upset some people but I don`t mind them, I`d like a Rolex LV but not enough to pay the asking price, which is why I got the Alpha* copy to go with my Sub.
> 
> *ALPHA, cal.ST-16, 21 Jewels & ROLEX SUBMARINER 14060 cal. 3000 27 jewels, 1997*
> 
> ...


 At least you are up front and admit you bought it because it looks like an LV unlike some of the usual [email protected]@cks people give as a justification for buying these Mickey Mouse rip offs.

:biggrin:

£120 !!!

weren't these Alphas about thirty/forty quid not so long ago ???


----------



## SilentBob (Jul 15, 2015)

I have one of the sub copy alphas...simply because I liked the design and wanted it. Bracelet was cack so it's on a leather nato. Keeps good time, and for under £60 delivered it does it's job.

I agree with mach, in that I don't think I could justify the cost a Rolex sub, especially when I think that I can spend that money on my daughter instead. So for the price they charge, if you like it, buy it.


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

When is an alpha not an alpha?

When it's used as a beta!

sorry :sadwalk:


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

hughlle said:


> Many members here will maybe try and argue it is an homage, bevause the logo and brand name is different. But so far as I see it, all alpha do is make fakes in all but name. I don't care if it has the exact same movement as the original, a rip-off is a rip-off.


 Another strong opinion. Sadly, wrong again... this is becoming a habit.

An homage watch copies the style (or elements of it) but is clearly branded differently.
A fake watch tries to replicate the original and pass itself off as same.

Alpha use much cheaper materials and it don't try to hide it. If every watch that copied another design was labeled a fake the high street windows would be empty...


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

BondandBigM said:


> At least you are up front and admit you bought it because it looks like an LV unlike some of the usual [email protected]@cks people give as a justification for buying these Mickey Mouse rip offs.
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> ...


 A UK based seller on ebay has them listed at a buy it now price of £69.99 plus £4.40 postage :biggrin:


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

kevkojak said:


> Another strong opinion. Sadly, wrong again... this is becoming a habit.
> 
> An homage watch copies the style (or elements of it) but is clearly branded differently.
> A fake watch tries to replicate the original and pass itself off as same.
> ...


 You can think what you like  My personal opinion is that changing the logo on a dial does not suddenly change the nature of what it is. From what I've seen of Alpha, they absolutely try and replicate the original in all but name. Why I won't buy a steinhart, it's nothing to do with the quality.

I wouldn't have expected much else from you though, you've made it very clear in the past that you dislike me.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> A UK based seller on ebay has them listed at a buy it now price of £69.99 plus £4.40 postage :biggrin:


 Postage is a bit steep

:laugh: :laugh:



kevkojak said:


> If every watch that copied another design was labeled a fake the high street windows would be empty...


 It's a valid point but something that has only really came about fairly recently in the drive for sales.

Being an old [email protected] I remember when I was a boy if you couldn't afford something you just moved on and got on with it as there wasn't really any look-a-likey alternative.

You either got doc martins or went without, I had to wear steel toe cappers to school that my old man got from work.

:laugh: :laugh:

On the watches there are plenty of reasonably original designs at all price points so anybody that buys a look-a-likey then tells you they didn't buy it because it looks like a Rolex (or insert your brand choice) it talking [email protected]@cks

:biggrin:


----------



## richy176 (Aug 7, 2013)

kevkojak said:


> Another strong opinion. Sadly, wrong again... this is becoming a habit.
> 
> An homage watch copies the style (or elements of it) but is clearly branded differently.
> A fake watch tries to replicate the original and pass itself off as same.
> ...





hughlle said:


> You can think what you like  My personal opinion is that changing the logo on a dial does not suddenly change the nature of what it is. From what I've seen of Alpha, they absolutely try and replicate the original in all but name. Why I won't buy a steinhart, it's nothing to do with the quality.
> 
> I wouldn't have expected much else from you though, you've made it very clear in the past that you dislike me.


 My view sits somewhere between the two of you.

I would agree that a `fake' is an identical copy albeit a cheaper version. In the case of a Rolex Sub fake, they will have the Rolex crown on the dial, the bracelet and the crown and the wording on the dial will be identical including the wording `superlative chronometer, officially certified' when the movement almost certainly has not been certified.

Then we have the Homages or Copies. I would agree with Kev that there is a limit to design variations if you are making say a `dive'watch. It will almost certainly have a rotating bezel and there are a limited number of colour variations you could have. Similarly a limited number of hand styles, dial markings and even bracelet designs.

Where I would side more with Hugh is where the Homage/Copy goes too far and looks identical except for the name on the dial. Much better in my opinion to change a few deatails - if the original has an oyster bracelet then use a jubilee style one and if the original uses a green bezel then use a blue one and maye different hands. It may still use much of the original design but at least there has been an effort to avoid a direct copy.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

We each have our own opinions on the subject but I find it sad that some people seem to imply that those who like or own homages/copies (or whatever you wish to call them) are somehow lesser human beings who should be ridiculed for their views


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

hughlle said:


> You can think what you like  My personal opinion is that changing the logo on a dial does not suddenly change the nature of what it is. From what I've seen of Alpha, they absolutely try and replicate the original in all but name. Why I won't buy a steinhart, it's nothing to do with the quality.
> 
> I wouldn't have expected much else from you though, you've made it very clear in the past that you dislike me.


 Hooray, something we agree on.

(not the watch related bit...)


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

I've had two Alpha watches, the first was 70 quid and I took the bracelet off to re-finish the case as I wanted to improve the brushing and polishing, when I tried to refit the bracelet it would not go on because the lug holes had been drilled out of square and the pin bent to match. It took me ages to align it up twisting and turning it. Then the clasp on my PN which cost 120 quid split after a few opening and closing routines. I'd spend my money next time on something from Citizen, Seiko or similar, for a similar price. However if its just the looks you are after there are better alternatives out there and lets face it you can get into an Omega for not much more than the 120 quid I paid for my Alpha. Might not be a SMP, but my last Omega a lovely little mint 1983 quartz in perfect nick cost 150 quid. You pays your money takes your choice.


----------



## deano1956 (Jan 27, 2016)

This watch hobby / collecting of ours would be a boring pre occupation and the forum a repetitive/ uninformative place to be if we all have the same tastes, opinions , attitude's to watches and there costs relative to personal preference's and even ethics ! :yes:

deano


----------



## xellos99 (Dec 17, 2015)

Nigelp said:


> I've had two Alpha watches, the first was 70 quid and I took the bracelet off to re-finish the case as I wanted to improve the brushing and polishing, when I tried to refit the bracelet it would not go on because the lug holes had been drilled out of square and the pin bent to match. It took me ages to align it up twisting and turning it. Then the clasp on my PN which cost 120 quid split after a few opening and closing routines. I'd spend my money next time on something from Citizen, Seiko or similar, for a similar price. However if its just the looks you are after there are better alternatives out there and lets face it you can get into an Omega for not much more than the 120 quid I paid for my Alpha. Might not be a SMP, but my last Omega a lovely little mint 1983 quartz in perfect nick cost 150 quid. You pays your money takes your choice.


 Is that the same £150 1983 Omega Deville you tried to get me to do a straight swap with my £500+ one ? I did not appreciate a member here trying to con me and if you thought I would forget about it and not make it haunt you then you were mistaken Sir. We are no longer friends and you are the first person to go on my ignore list since I started here.


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

xellos99 said:


> Is that the same £150 1983 Omega Deville you tried to get me to do a straight swap with my £500+ one ? I did not appreciate a member here trying to con me and if you thought I would forget about it and not make it haunt you then you were mistaken Sir. We are no longer friends and you are the first person to go on my ignore list since I started here.


 Oi!

I have exclusive rights to "handbags at dawn" bitch-fights on here Xellos, take your beef outside. :biggrin: :biggrin: artytime:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

xellos99 said:


> Is that the same £150 1983 Omega Deville you tried to get me to do a straight swap with my £500+ one ? I did not appreciate a member here trying to con me and if you thought I would forget about it and not make it haunt you then you were mistaken Sir. We are no longer friends and you are the first person to go on my ignore list since I started here.


 No


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

I have an Alpha and it is a perfectly good Watch for the price but as with all these quality does vary, plenty of chinese watch movements around that are running dry as a bone no lubrication at all.

I have a Steinhart Ocean One and four other Steinys and I don't need to justify owning any of them, no one notices anyway I could wear a Timex one day and my Omega SMP anther and not a soul would notice.


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

I've had a few Alphas and generally been quite pleased with them. Never had any issues, they all ran well & appear pretty good quality for the money.

The PP Gondolo homages, I think, are particularly nicely done. Long gone now, I gave one to my brother about five years ago & it's still worn regularly with no problems.

They dress up well with aftermarket real croc straps...










...and alligator..










Two more that came & went, the Explorer & Daytona homages. Both pretty sharp...



















The Frank Muller 'Master Banker' Dual Timer homage has performed faultlessly for nine years...










The 24hr 'Military Universal Time'. Had this one for eight years & like it a lot.

The case is familiar but I believe this an Alpha original design! :yes:










Cheers


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

IMO Alpha are what they are, AND if you get a fault with the watch they'll OFTEN send you a replacement part which could include HALF of the watch absolutely FREE.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Alpha are fine in my book. I've owned a few and found the quality control on the cheaper ones to be a little variable but overall I've been happy with them. The "Paul Newman" chronograph I'd suspect is likely to be pretty good as it uses a nice Seagull movement, hence the extra expense. The only thing that really puts me off that particular watch is the use of the word "Chronometer" on the dial, which it isn't, except perhaps in the very loosest possible sense.

I still have this one... or is it two? 

*Alpha Reverso-Traveler:







*


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Shall I wade in on this one or leave it to all those who have already posted on this fascinating thread? Oh well, in for a penny ... If Alpha can produce homage mechanical chronographs with halfway decent materials and genuine Seagull chrono movements at the price they are selling for then all hail to them for managing to do so. I must admit that I have developed a fairly generous attitude towards genuine homage watches as opposed to outright fakes and no longer see them as "the enemy." My real concern is that Alpha watches may not be as good value as they seem, and I therefore reserve judgement and maintain my deeper view that it is better to buy new watches that come from companies who are not wholly taken up with imitating classic watches from the past.


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2016)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> We each have our own opinions on the subject but I find it sad that some people seem to imply that those who like or own homages/copies (or whatever you wish to call them) are somehow lesser human beings who should be ridiculed for their views


 i think there is a lesson here, mach has a real Rolex and an Alpha Homage of one, this tells me that not only has mach got good taste he also buys what he likes

is this not what we all should do instead of the disguised snobbery being shown?

sure you may not like an Alpha for whatever reason just like you may not like any other watch, but to say you dont like it is enough

the line between opinion and insult is very fine in this thread as it is on others too

this is a watch forum about ALL watches whether we like them or not

lets make an effort not to make it about other members characters please, it is so unnecessary


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Well said Bruce, and saves me saying it! :yes:


----------



## xellos99 (Dec 17, 2015)

Bruce said:


> i think there is a lesson here, mach has a real Rolex and an Alpha Homage of one, this tells me that not only has mach got good taste he also buys what he likes
> 
> is this not what we all should do instead of the disguised snobbery being shown?
> 
> ...


 Calling some watch brands copy/fake/ripoff etc, leads to arguing and bad feeling nearly every time.

Obviously the OP is asking for opinions but some thought should be used not to turn threads into falling out about your opinion.


----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

xellos99 said:


> Is that the same £150 1983 Omega Deville you tried to get me to do a straight swap with my £500+ one ? I did not appreciate a member here trying to con me and if you thought I would forget about it and not make it haunt you then you were mistaken Sir. We are no longer friends and you are the first person to go on my ignore list since I started here.


 I'm struggling to believe this. Do you have any proof for your accusations?


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2016)

it'salivejim said:


> I'm struggling to believe this. Do you have any proof for your accusations?


 is this fight night on the forum ? clearly there are members you dont like, can i politely suggest you block them and save yourself and the forum any more stress cheers..appreciated :thumbsup:


----------



## xellos99 (Dec 17, 2015)

it'salivejim said:


> I'm struggling to believe this. Do you have any proof for your accusations?


 Proof ? like what, the picture he sent me of the omega dated 1983 ? here it is :

he tried to straight swap this for a 1999 seamaster worth ell over £500.


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2016)

please see this chaps

if there are any real issues contact a mod,but keep this stuff off the forum please

http://xflive.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?/topic/102743-forum-spats-and-arguments/&do=embed&embedComment=1059958&embedDo=findComment#comment-1059958

thread locked


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2016)

lets try again :yes:


----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

?


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2016)

it'salivejim said:


> ?


 the OP wanted to know about Alpha watches.


----------



## Foxdog (Apr 13, 2011)

dapper said:


> I've had a few Alphas and generally been quite pleased with them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Like that :yes:


----------



## reggie747 (Sep 10, 2013)

kevkojak said:


> Hooray, something we agree on.
> 
> (not the watch related bit...)


 Hahahaha


----------



## robredz (May 18, 2016)

Had a Rolex Submariner, sold it for more than I paid, nothing wrong with Alpha or Invicta or a Tauchmeister for that matter.



Foxdog said:


> Like that :yes:


 Have this on my wants list.


----------



## davidcxn (Nov 4, 2010)

Not a brand that I have but did see one of their jump hour watches that I really liked. :yes:

http://www.alpha-watch.com/details.php?myid=215


----------



## Jdp (Mar 5, 2016)

davidcxn said:


> Not a brand that I have but did see one of their jump hour watches that I really liked. :yes:
> 
> http://www.alpha-watch.com/details.php?myid=215


 I've seen a few jump hour watches on here recently, and I just don't understand the draw. I know a lot of people like them, but they're not for me I guess.


----------



## davidcxn (Nov 4, 2010)

Jdp said:


> I've seen a few jump hour watches on here recently, and I just don't understand the draw. I know a lot of people like them, but they're not for me I guess.


 They are certainly not for everyone & because of the small apertures it's not always easy to tell the time. :wacko:

I hope one day to get one from the 1920s though my experience in the past has been mixed with them either not working or being very temperamental. This Alpha model though does emulate the design and period look that I like. :yes:


----------



## robredz (May 18, 2016)

davidcxn said:


> They are certainly not for everyone & because of the small apertures it's not always easy to tell the time. :wacko:
> 
> I hope one day to get one from the 1920s though my experience in the past has been mixed with them either not working or being very temperamental. This Alpha model though does emulate the design and period look that I like. :yes:


 An analogue implementation of digital display, should be very Steam Punk now.


----------

